# Used gun



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Dear all,
I'm in the middle of a dilemma. My paperwork is complete and I have a FFL now. The revolver model I like, S&W 627 PC 8-times, costs retail 1150-1200 Euro$. If I want it soon, I'll have to travel 8 hours by train (with a cost increase of 100-150), otherwise, I'll have to wait a couple of weeks for it.
Now, there is this gun dealer 7 hours of train travel away who has one of such model used. On the magazine where he is advertising it it says *"as new"*. It's in the original box with papers and all (3 moonclips, 2 sets of grips).
The price is Eu$ 840, about 25-30% off the pricelist. I can see it and examine it, not fire it though.
I'm tempted to save the $$ and 
grab it soon (including travel it would be around Eu$ 900).
My question is simply:
What would you check in a good, used gun, declared to be 95-99%??
Of course signs of external wear and tear, wear on the forcing cone, alignment of barrel bore, alignment of bore-cylinder (if possible), cylinder wiggle, head of screws if signs of tampering, trigger action...
Anything else?? Any surprises you might have?
After all, had the gun been flawed, it stands to reason the original owner would have sent it back to factory (importer).
Your insight in purchasing and trading tens or hundreds of guns will be most appreciated.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

You pretty much have the idea. Check all of those things plus have a good look with a bright light at the bore and chambers. Also take a look under the stocks at the springs to see if any of the springs look like they have been modified from factory condition. It's no reason to reject a used gun but it might help you talk a little better deal if you were required to put money into the gun before it would work correctly.

Hope you get exactly what you want! I'm all excited waiting to pick up a gun myself. It's a stainless ruger blackhawk in .357 magnum.:smt033


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*poor mans*

mccoy: Sir; with a Ruger, cock the hammer; [unloaded of course] use your thumb and push on the hammer,

shouldn't "push off" push firmly not like your trying to shove. :smt083

Should it not push off the 'sear' take the cylinder and see if it "locks up" With a Ruger this will tell alot.

Pushing off; aint good. Cylinder slop with pressure on the hammer; aint good signs, any and all can be fixed that ='s more money.:smt083

Have you ever used a 'white' in the frame with a flashlight. Shinning light on the white while looking down the barrel for what-ever?

?Poor mans" bore light.:smt023 Try this at home when you have some time.:smt033


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*USED Guns*

Over the years I have bought 10 times as many used guns as new. I always look for used first. The only new ones that I have boughten were for Police duty and I figured that new might be deemed better by powers that are watching. Now I can let the department buy my duty guns.

My Used guns have been anywhere from like new new models to guns from ages past. All of my hunting guns were bought used.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I ordered the 627 new.
The local gun dealer took off 10% the pricelist. The prospective savings on the used gun did not balance the pleasure of being the first one to cradle that baby :smt007:smt007

I'm biting at the chomp now, waiting for the delivery. My patience is being tested :watching::watchingopcornsmilie

I'm still waitng for the reloading press I ordered 2 weeks ago. Gun is probably going to take longer.

Wish I could move out to America...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You made the right choice mccoy. A new 627 with reasonable care will serve you for a lifetime. If you hit your toe with a hammer hard enough it will distract you from the wait for a bit. :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a used gun if it's in good shape (you never know unless you've seen it!). You KNOW the condition of new one. If you've got the money to spend, by all means buy the new one (especially if you haven't handled the use one). Good luck and lets see some pics. :smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Congratulations*

mccoy: Sir; are you trying to create a level of JEALOUSY:mrgreen:
Congratulations on your new 627. You'll be blasting into your and your family's next lifetime.:smt033
Follow up with ALL pictures and REPORTS. :smt023

Thanks


----------

